# Happy 53rd Birthday Karen Shepherd!



## Stickgrappler (Nov 12, 2014)

Happy 53rd Birthday Karen Shepherd!!


I have a project of making animated GIFs from Movies/TV of baton usage. She used a PR-24 in Mission of Justice. Was appropriate to post the GIF set I made on her birthday!















Enjoy 5 more GIF's here:


http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/11/happy-53rd-birthday-karen-shepherd-pr.html


----------



## donald1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Happy birthday Karen shepherd


----------

